# Howdy!



## gogotoovee (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello everybody! This isn't my first post, but I'm still new here. I'm an AME in the Boston area. It's been great hearing about proscenium spaces! I've been working in the round for 5 years now. I look forward to reading your posts!


----------



## soundlight (Apr 2, 2007)

Welcome aboard! I would seriously love to design for some in the round shows, and our blackbox sometimes becomes a theater in the round, but that might not happen for a while. Is yours a full theater in the round or a 3/4 theater in the round? I know a space from back home that is a 3/4 round (1/4 of the circle is backstage space) but still calls themselves a "theater in the round".


----------



## Van (Apr 2, 2007)

Welcome Aboard! Glad you posted here in the New Memebers column, it's always a great way to let people know where you are comming from. I've got 2, 3/4 spaces one with mobile seating, one without. I have one director who is always pusshing to do things in the round here.


----------



## dvlasak (Apr 2, 2007)

Welcome to Control Booth!! Please contribute to the forum by answering and asking questions!!

Dennis


----------



## gogotoovee (Apr 2, 2007)

Ours is a full circle! Channel checks can make you dizzy! We do our concerts on a turntable so we can spin the band. After working in the round for so long, procsenium seems so easy. The thing I miss most about procsenium spaces is side light. What I'd give to be able to use shinbusters!


----------



## Van (Apr 2, 2007)

gogotoovee said:


> Ours is a full circle! Channel checks can make you dizzy! We do our concerts on a turntable so we can spin the band. After working in the round for so long, procsenium seems so easy. The thing I miss most about procsenium spaces is side light. What I'd give to be able to use shinbusters!


What I miss is REAL wing space. We do a ton of shows where the designers act as if they are still on a pro when they are really 3/4 or full !


----------



## gogotoovee (Apr 2, 2007)

All our scenic pieces have to fit down our vom, up our lifts, or fly in through our truss, so it all starts off fairly small. Sightlines are a big issue. We also often have hanging pieces over the audience. We often get feedback from our audiences about how they feel like they are a part of our shows. No one is further that 50' from the stage and we seat about 1,500.


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 10, 2007)

I must apologise for my lateness, (I've been away over the long weekend), but let me say Welcome Aboard!


----------

